# Burgen Soya & Linseed Vs Hovis Nimble Wholemeal ..



## Martin9 (Jul 21, 2018)

I always hear everyone talking about the Burgen loaf as being the goto bread , I would wish to introduce a new loaf slightly lower in carbs and lower in kcals, and it's nowhere near as expensive, it's the the Hovis Nimble Wholemeal and I would say the hovis is a slightly bigger peice of bread...!
Burgen..kcal 90, carbs 9.1 per slice
Hovis .kcal   51,  carbs 8.1 per slice


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> I always hear everyone talking about the Burgen loaf as being the goto bread , I would wish to introduce a new loaf slightly lower in carbs and lower in kcals, and it's nowhere near as expensive, it's the the Hovis Nimble Wholemeal and I would say the hovis is a slightly bigger peice of bread...!
> Burgen..kcal 90, carbs 9.1 per slice
> Hovis .kcal   51,  carbs 8.1 per slice


It depends what you're looking for in a slice of bread, I suppose. If you're trying to lose weight and just want the lightest thing to wrap round a filling, then Hovis is probably your loaf. I like the seeds in Burgen, because they slow down the carb absorption for me, in a way that bran doesn't seem to ( everyone's different in how their body processes their food) and at nearly half the calories, I might be tempted to have two slices, and so ending up with more carbs...


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 21, 2018)

Robin said:


> It depends what you're looking for in a slice of bread, I suppose. If you're trying to lose weight and just want the lightest thing to wrap round a filling, then Hovis is probably your loaf. I like the seeds in Burgen, because they slow down the carb absorption for me, in a way that bran doesn't seem to ( everyone's different in how their body processes their food) and at nearly half the calories, I might be tempted to have two slices, and so ending up with more carbs...


I'm not suggesting having 2 slices of hovis against 1 Burgen , but the hovis is slightly bigger, lower carb, lower kcal, and cheaper, especially as I can't get Burgens in my home town it's a good alternative to me...


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 21, 2018)

Robin said:


> It depends what you're looking for in a slice of bread, I suppose. If you're trying to lose weight and just want the lightest thing to wrap round a filling, then Hovis is probably your loaf. I like the seeds in Burgen, because they slow down the carb absorption for me, in a way that bran doesn't seem to ( everyone's different in how their body processes their food) and at nearly half the calories, I might be tempted to have two slices, and so ending up with more carbs...


Bran is there bran in a wholemeal nimble loaf...? Yes if that means the fibre on the outside of a wheat husk, but if your plan is to rely on the seeds of a Burgen loaf, perhaps the low carb seeded Hovis loaf is better for you..?


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Bran is there bran in a wholemeal nimble loaf...? Yes if that means the fibre on the outside of a wheat husk, but if your plan is to rely on the seeds of a Burgen loaf, perhaps the low carb seeded Hovis loaf is better for you..?


Yes, I did mean the natural wheat bran, sorry, didn't make it clear! I find wholemeal stuff spikes me almost as much as white, but as I said, everybody's different!  I'm lucky, my local Sainsburys does a small Burgen for 85p.


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 21, 2018)

Robin said:


> Yes, I did mean the natural wheat bran, sorry, didn't make it clear! I find wholemeal stuff spikes me almost as much as white, but as I said, everybody's different!  I'm lucky, my local Sainsburys does a small Burgen for 85p.


I said the Hovis was cheaper, and on review, it's about the same price sorry..but it's an alternative for some people, I have never done a BG comparison, but the hovis slice is bigger and lower carb


----------



## khskel (Jul 21, 2018)

You could always try the hovis lower carb bread which is about 10g carb per 36 gramme slice. As a Yorkie I have a problem paying for the extra air in nimble.


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 21, 2018)

khskel said:


> You could always try the hovis lower carb bread which is about 10g carb per 36 gramme slice. As a Yorkie I have a problem paying for the extra air in nimble.


I have tried the hovis lower carb seeded, and I do like that, better than Burgen too..


----------



## Jeandp (Jul 24, 2018)

Burgen can be expensive. It is something like £1.45 in my local Morrisons, but it has been just £1 in Asda for a long time now. I like the hovis lower carb seeded too.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 25, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> I have tried the hovis lower carb seeded, and I do like that, better than Burgen too..


I like this too, as a change from Burgen or Nimble, but it has disappeared from any shelves near me for weeks and weeks...<sigh>... Both Burgen and Nimble have this habit of hiding for weeks too, and I'm starting to think the supermarkets do it deliberately just to annoy me


----------



## Martin9 (Jul 25, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> I like this too, as a change from Burgen or Nimble, but it has disappeared from any shelves near me for weeks and weeks...<sigh>... Both Burgen and Nimble have this habit of hiding for weeks too, and I'm starting to think the supermarkets do it deliberately just to annoy me


Same here..!


----------

